# Fish Bowl light



## sicklid (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have an empty fish bowl hanging around that I would like to set up with plants and a Betta. Does anyone know of or can recommend a light that would work for this setup? 

Below is a picture of the bowl I have (not my actual fish bowl - I took the pic from the internet)



SB


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

There's actually quite a few light fixture avaible for nano tanks or betta bowls. The prices range from $10-$30+ brands like fluvals ebi/flora/spec add ons or generic asian makes or betts bowl clamp lights by I think marineland. I mean depending on the type of plant you want to keep. For my betta tank I just have a simple LED add on clamp light from another tank and rarely turn it on but all I have in there is anubias nana and its doing better than in my main tank with co2.


----------



## sicklid (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Dee2010.

I have my eye on the Fluval Flora mini lamp but am thinking it might be too big for the bowl. I want to place anubias and maybe one other plant in the bowl, so want something with a little more wattage. I will keep searching.

SB


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Np, if your not looking for anything fancy just high watts or something that does the job think your best option is check ikea they have some cheap clip on desk or headboard lamps in which you can change the watt of the blub should cost under $10 or check petsmart they have a small LED clip on for bettabow should be under $15 reg and seen it on sale for $10 a couple times.


----------



## sicklid (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks again!


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm using the JANSJÖ LED work lamp from Ikea and I think its very bright. It should grow easy plans such as Anubias no problem.

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20169658/
--
Paul


----------



## TorontoBoy (Mar 14, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> I'm using the JANSJÖ LED work lamp from Ikea and I think its very bright. It should grow easy plans such as Anubias no problem.
> 
> http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/20169658/


I have two of these single LED lights and they are very bright but energy efficient. They are pretty good for tanks. Two issues on these lamps:
-One is beginning to rust a little, mostly on the gooseneck, but functionally is great.
-One of the on/off switches became defective and would not fully power the LED. I had to crack open the switch and clean the contact

As they are rated for 20,000 hours I don't worry about when they burn out. They are 2700K warm white.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Like the look of that Ikea lamp, it's nicely minimal. Though they don't look as good, I prefer one that will take a spiral flourescent bulb. 

They are making those bulbs now in very compact sizes, much smaller than they used to be, and while you can get them in the Daylight 6500 K version, there are others too that are not quite so bright, and varying wattages. For a bowl, 9 watts would likely be enough. Daylight type might even make it pretty high lighting if the bulb was close enough to the bowl.

I had one of those round aluminum reflector clamp lamps over a 2 gallon round cookie jar, either 9 or maybe 11 watts, it was too high light and grew algae all over the jar in no time. But I had it directly over the top, very close. If it had been farther away it wouldn't have been such an algae grower, I think.


----------

